# rally II powdercoat question



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Should the powdercoat colors be black and silver? Or is it more of a "gunmetal" color. 

Also, what's the best way to approach this. Having seen the powdercoat F-up thread, i'm concerned about doing multiple colors. I'm thinking powdercoat the whole wheel black and paint the silver on to give sharper lines. Any thoughts?

edit: Better to powdercoat in silver and spray in the black. But is it black or something else?


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

Your right it will be easier to cover the silver with black.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

it will be nicer if you powder coat black and paint on the silver- the wheel is mostly black with silver and I think OPGI or The Parts Place has a spray template- comes in a set of 4


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

Crusty: The templates I've seen all mask off the silver, leaving what needs to be painted black exposed. Even though it's the minority visible color, the silver is probably going on first. Also, what size indy's are you running. The ratings for those are higher than BFG's but I didn't see any 225x60r15 sizes available.


----------



## 123jboy (Nov 15, 2008)

Deffinately do the silver first. I don't believe the color is black, but more of a gunmetal color as you stated earlier. I painted a set a while back, did the silver first, then masked off with blue tape for the gray. I trimmed the tape with a knife around the spokes and got razor sharp edges between the two colors.


----------

